# Great Cases



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

I loaned one of my cheaper acoustics to my SIL's grandson (20 +/_). He had it for about 3yrs then I asked for back since that's the one I like to take with me when I get around other people...like at a party.

Its an Alverez production model, but still sounded good.

When I got it it had a hardshell 'access' case. I had given him the cheapers case I had for over 30yrs.

The hardshell had the handle pulled out of the rivets and the outside looked like the kit tossed it into the trunk, it was a mess.

I contacted the company, in WA, and they asked me if I had filled out the registration on-line since that provided a lifetime warranty. I told my SIL, 69, had purchased it in KY and there was no paperwork with it.

He had me take some pics and send them to him and they sent me an RMA form for a replacement case. All I had to do was remove the 3 labels on the case that said 'Access' and mail them to them. They even included a Self addressed, stamped envelope.

The best part, is that regardless of which of my 3 dreadnaughts I put in it it fits like a custom job. No movement whatsoever.

I highly recommend these folks. Check out they're website site to view what else they make.

Had to share the good fortune and customer service I received.

MD

..fangers are made for picking, not strumming. lol


----------

